# Original Preface to the Canons of Dort



## Guido's Brother (Jan 7, 2009)

See here. 


As far as I know, the only English translation available is here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Wes.

What does it mean that this was the original preface? Was it a first draft that was rejected for a final version?

I don't know if this is the place to ask but it just occurred to me: How did the Netherlands become the seat of continental Reformed theology when it had been in Switzerland less than a century before?

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 10:28:12 EST-----

Incidentally, your username has always amuses me. I know it has a historic Reformed connotation but I can't get some sort of Mafia image out of my mind when I read your username.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 7, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Thanks Wes.
> 
> What does it mean that this was the original preface? Was it a first draft that was rejected for a final version?
> 
> ...



The Canons of Dort are often published today with some kind of historical introduction. However, the preface that I link above is the introduction that the Synod of Dort actually wrote and approved to go with the Canons. 

Your second question is a tough one to answer in a short space, but the answer has a lot to do with William of Orange. 

My user name plays off my interest in Guido (or Guy) de Bres -- through my research and dissertation writing, I feel a strong affinity with Guido. But if you want to associate it with Mafia, make sure it's Dutch Mafia -- the guy mentioned in this song fits the bill.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Wes -

Actually you can find the same preface in the wonderful work of Thomas Scott, reprinted by Sprinkle, "The Articles of the Synod of Dort" in pages 241 to 247. 

Todd


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you Wes. I didn't know that. I'll be sure to add that to our Confessions page.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 7, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Hi Wes -
> 
> Actually you can find the same preface in the wonderful work of Thomas Scott, reprinted by Sprinkle, "The Articles of the Synod of Dort" in pages 241 to 247.
> 
> Todd



Thanks! I wasn't familiar with that book. I found it on Google Books here. In that edition, it begins on page 78 (97 of the .pdf)


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 7, 2009)

Get that book - it's got a very nice introductory essay by Samuel Miller prior to Scott's history of the events leading up to the Synod.

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 11:00:28 EST-----

Solid Ground has it for $12.50!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 7, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Get that book - it's got a very nice introductory essay by Samuel Miller prior to Scott's history of the events leading up to the Synod.
> 
> -----Added 1/7/2009 at 11:00:28 EST-----
> 
> Solid Ground has it for $12.50!



Could you provide a link?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 7, 2009)

Sure - bottom of this page.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 7, 2009)

For the dutchies here present, here you can find the complete Acts of the Synod of Dordt, 1618-19, including the preface (in dutch, of course....)

Kerkrecht.NL - Kerkrecht.NL

Also, on this website, there is a treasure throve of church political information, including, for example, Rutgers, a dutch authority in the area.

Kerkrecht.NL - Kerkelijke adviezen

H. Bouwman, another authority

Kerkrecht.NL - Kerkrecht.NL

Anyhow, browse for yourselves...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 7, 2009)

or, if you prefer, Ref. Heritage has it for $15.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 7, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > or, if you prefer, Ref. Heritage has it for $15.
> ...



Yes, I don't think the Acts have ever been translated. But maybe I'm wrong...anyone?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 8, 2009)

> My user name plays off my interest in Guido (or Guy) de Bres -- through my research and dissertation writing, I feel a strong affinity with Guido. But if you want to associate it with Mafia, make sure it's Dutch Mafia -- the guy mentioned in this song fits the bill.



The CRC phone books are called "dial-a-Dutchman" here, and there are constant references to the "Dutch Mafia" in terms of home renovations, fresh flowers, equipment rentals, carpet installation, automotive maintenance, you name it.

Also, in Hamilton, the CanRC high school is called Guido de Bres.


----------

